# GiGi Hadid - walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week 24.01.2016 x7



## brian69 (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (25 Jan. 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2016)

Schönes Outfit.


----------



## stuftuf (2 Feb. 2016)

ein Engel!!!!!!


----------



## iPerrote (3 Feb. 2016)

*Nice pics

Thanks for Gigi*


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

gigi is the best


----------



## Paint (21 Mai 2016)

schönes Bildchen


----------

